# H&R 10mm Spacers



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I encountered an unexpected problem fitting a set of 10mm H&R spacers on my rear hubs. They don't fit! Is anyone successfully using a set, and if so, do you know the part number? Mine are H&R 2055571MZA 4x45 1/10 A


































The problem I encounter is that the spacer does not sit flush onto the hub face because there's not enough clearance within its centre ring to accommodate the hub extension. It needs about 2mm more clearance. Clearly another part number is required. Luckily I had some 8mm H&R spacers so I fitted those all round with my OEM 9j ET52 TTRS Rotors, however I think I'll go for 10mm on the front and 15mm (or 12mm) on the rear. So, in the meantime I need the correct 10mm versions for the front.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

efunc said:


> Well, I encountered an unexpected problem fitting a set of 10mm H&R spacers on my rear hubs. They don't fit! Is anyone successfully using a set, and if so, do you know the part number? Mine are H&R 2055571MZA 4x45 1/10 A
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are two types, one is for the front and the other is for the rear. The hub flanges are slightly different, if you do a search on Google for the issue you'll find the correct size and part numbers. You could also try searching through threads that I've posted on with the H&R spacer key words as I'm sure I've posted this info.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for your input Bluemagic. I'm not sure about the front and rear hubs being different. I didn't measure my rear hub height, but it sounds like my spacers are 2055571B where the bore depth only accepts up to _12mm_ hub height, according to this: https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKII-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/H-and-R/

Whereas, supposedly 2055571A fits max hub height contour up to _15.5mm_ & inside wheel bevel of 6.5mm x 45 degrees.

Mine look like they're 2055571MZA 1/10 A, so neither of these, but having measured them the hub height that they accept is about 12-13mm, so definitely no good for me. I would need 2055571A.

The only reference to differing hub heights I could find is for the MkV Golf GTi: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170375 where apparently 2055571B is meant for front axle fitment whilst 2055571A is for rear axle fitment. So is this definitely the case with the TT as well? Anyone with their wheel off care to measure the front hub height to confirm? It's possible my 10mm spacers could fit on the front if so.


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

15mm on the rear is fine I'm running 235 on the rear and it's a perfect fit to the edge of the arch 10mm on front of mine which is also flush but does catch top of outer edge on pot holes because of the large Spring compression. When I do a new tyre fit I have worked out my rolling circumference and in going 255 on rear with 10mm spacers and 225 with 10mm spacers on front.

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Here are the pics I took right after spacing mine.

Audi4U http://www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
http://www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, but the thread is about the front and rear _hub height _on the Mk2 TT, and the correct H&R Spacer part number.

Anyone able to confirm theirs? 12mm or 15.5mm?


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

What size is your hub lip?

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

DPM said:


> What size is your hub lip?
> 
> Damian @ DPM Performance


more than 12mm on the rear I think, because the bore on the spacer I have only has 12mm clearance. My hubs are only a mm or 2 higher.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a brand new set of m-tec 15mm hubcentric spacers im not gonna use if you are gonna go up to 15mm on the back.


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

You'll need to go for a 12mm or above spacer then.

We also have H&R 8mm hubcentric spacers available that allow up to a max of 14mm hub lip.

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

nick tts said:


> i have a brand new set of m-tec 15mm hubcentric spacers im not gonna use if you are gonna go up to 15mm on the back.


I've never heard of m-tec. I've only ever used H&R spacers on all my cars, everything from 5mm to 25mm and everything in between. PM me some details and I'll check it out.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

DPM said:


> You'll need to go for a 12mm or above spacer then.
> 
> We also have H&R 8mm hubcentric spacers available that allow up to a max of 14mm hub lip.
> 
> Damian @ DPM Performance


plenty of people here use 10mm H&R spacers on their TTs, so don't really agree with this. All I wanted to know is what the front and rear hub heights are on a Mk2 TT. By the sound of things I just need the 2055571A version, that's all. I have 8mm ones fitted at the moment, and they don't have the hub spigot, so the height of the car hub makes absolutely no difference with these. If you mean the version of the 8mm ones _with_ the hub spigot, I had those once on my golf and they were a nightmare. They definitely didn't have enough clearance to accommodate my Golf hub. The 10mm one though should be fine on the TT, provided I get the one that accommodates 15.5mm hub height.


----------



## Tiff (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey everyone..
I thought that while you're on the spacer subject, I might as well ask what the maximum width I can get without rubbing? (front and back)
I have a S-line TT with OEM rims (the double 7 spokes). I'm from Canada and our Slines are not lowered an extra 10 mm However I will be installing the H&R springs.
It would be great if I could get some feedback from someone with the same setup (and pictures, if possible).
If you have part numbers as well... You would become my new best friend.

I have NO IDEA what to get, all I know is that they have to be hubcentric.

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Tiff said:


> Hey everyone..
> I thought that while you're on the spacer subject, I might as well ask what the maximum width I can get without rubbing? (front and back)
> I have a S-line TT with OEM rims (the double 7 spokes). I'm from Canada and our Slines are not lowered an extra 10 mm However I will be installing the H&R springs.
> It would be great if I could get some feedback from someone with the same setup (and pictures, if possible).
> ...


There are PLENTY of threads on this already. Please just do a search, there are numerous pictures and sizes given.

It is dependant on your specific wheel offset, width and tyre size. All you need to do is look down your arch exactly 90 degrees to the ground, and then measure the gap between this line (i.e. the edge of your arch) and the wall of your tyre. Ideally you would subtract a few millimetres to give you more clearance, but this will give you your spacer size. In the case of OEM 9J ET52 rims with 255/35/19 tyres you would probably settle at around 8mm - 10mm. But just measure it yourself. In my case I chose a 245/35/19 tyre to enable me to push my rims out a little further, hence I will try to fit 12 - 15mm spacers.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi mate,

If you have 245 on a 9J rim do you mind if I see a pic to look at the stretch? Also what brand of tyre do you have?

As for spacers, I ran TPI wheel spacers when I had mine. 10mm all around no issues, so I can't help on hub sizes. Maybe look into these. Come in packs with extra long Bolts and lockers included. They are also black in colour which is good if you have black edition wheels or not.... They also have a textured / Beveled edge which makes removing them a lot easier. Lightweight and I would recommend.


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

efunc said:


> DPM said:
> 
> 
> > You'll need to go for a 12mm or above spacer then.
> ...


If the hub lip is over 12mm then it's not safe to use the H&R 10mm spacers and H&R state this on the side of the box.

The 8mm H&R spacers with the collars on them have clearance up to 14mm so more then the 12mm clearance the 10mm H&R spacers offer, not arguing, it's just a fact.

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------



## Tiff (Sep 4, 2015)

efunc said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone..
> ...


I didn't mention that my rims are gone to the paintshop to get powdercoated and will only ne back in a month and a half so I can't measure it myself...just trying to get a head start .
And sorry...I'm new to forums and can hardly find my own thread, let alone searching through the whole forum for an answer

Tiff [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

From what I have learned and I've used this information to purchase my spacers, you need . . . .

2055571B is meant for front axle fitment whilst 2055571A is for rear axle fitment. I can confirm, these are definitely what I am running on my TT RS.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

BlueMagic said:


> From what I have learned and I've used this information to purchase my spacers, you need . . . .
> 
> 2055571B is meant for front axle fitment whilst 2055571A is for rear axle fitment. I can confirm, these are definitely what I am running on my TT RS.


Thank you mate. I can confirm that. Looking at my TUV report I can clearly see that I bought the Version B (12mm 4x45 degrees) when I actually need the Version A (15.5mm 6.5x45 degrees) which should accommodate up to 15.5mm hub. What I didn't realise is that the front and rear hubs are different. If that's the case at least I can use these ones on my fronts. I'll be able to confirm that later. In the meantime I think I'll move to 12mm or 15mm on the rears anyway.

There is another set of 10mm spacers with the part number 202555712 which H&R describe as hub height 15.5mm, inside wheel bevel of 7x45 degrees. Not sure if this is actually the same part by a different name, or different part for a different purpose, but I'm done experimenting!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkTTS said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> If you have 245 on a 9J rim do you mind if I see a pic to look at the stretch? Also what brand of tyre do you have?
> 
> As for spacers, I ran TPI wheel spacers when I had mine. 10mm all around no issues, so I can't help on hub sizes. Maybe look into these. Come in packs with extra long Bolts and lockers included. They are also black in colour which is good if you have black edition wheels or not.... They also have a textured / Beveled edge which makes removing them a lot easier. Lightweight and I would recommend.


Thanks, good tip. I've only ever used H&R ones, but I'll take a look at TPI.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Tiff said:


> I didn't mention that my rims are gone to the paintshop to get powdercoated and will only ne back in a month and a half so I can't measure it myself...just trying to get a head start .
> And sorry...I'm new to forums and can hardly find my own thread, let alone searching through the whole forum for an answer
> 
> Tiff [WHITE SMILING FACE]


Searching will get you loads of info, and lot's of other tips you didn't even know you were looking for. I regularly go back to the start of the forum on page 900 or whatever to see what threads there were in the early days of the Mk2!

Anyway, what width tyres do you have? That will have a bearing on how much clearance you can achieve. For reference here's some pics I took for you today of my car. They're very rough as it was raining and dark. I have 9j ET52 TTRS Rotors. The tyres are 245/35/19 Michelin PS3s. They are currently test fitted with 8mm spacers all round. However I plan to do 10mm front and 12 - 15mm rear because, as you can see, they are still far too tucked in! The car behind the TT is my Golf and that has 15mm rear and 10mm front and that is much more like the stance I want to get on my TT:














































This is more what I'm after:


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

efunc said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't mention that my rims are gone to the paintshop to get powdercoated and will only ne back in a month and a half so I can't measure it myself...just trying to get a head start .
> ...


Looks nice. 

Are you on standard suspension or S line?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Kazuki said:


> Looks nice.


Thanks! Not yet, but it will do..



Kazuki said:


> Are you on standard suspension or S line?


It's a standard 2.0T [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

this is the ones i have

http://mtec-racing.com/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Audi-Hubce ... _724wt_724


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

efunc - Thank you, that looks great. I think that looks about spot on 8-10mm. IMO the golf's stick out too much.

Also the 245 on the 9J doesn't look too stretched actually. Might have to go 245 next time around.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkTTS said:


> efunc - Thank you, that looks great. I think that looks about spot on 8-10mm. IMO the golf's stick out too much.
> 
> Also the 245 on the 9J doesn't look too stretched actually. Might have to go 245 next time around.


Thanks. The stretch is just noticeable, and ideally I'd prefer a little less because it exposes the diamond cut rims to kerbing and damage bit more. If I didn't have rotors that wouldn't matter so much. On the other hand it will hopefully allow me to push them out a bit more. I'll get some clearer pictures of the tyres when I've sorted out the wheels properly. In my view they still look tucked in and I'd rather they come out another 4mm on the rear at least - that means 12mm spacers rear and 10mm front to start with, maybe more.

It's all subjective, but my golf doesn't actually look at all exaggerated in the flesh. I think it looks fairly well poised, and rides really well with no rubbing at all. That has 10mm front and 15mm rear with a similar amount of tyre stretch as my TT (225 tyres on 8.5j rims). These pics might demonstrate it better:


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

efunc said:


> In my view they still look tucked in and I'd rather they come out another 4mm on the rear at least - that means 12mm spacers rear and 10mm front to start with, maybe more.


I'd be very interested with your results. I am thinking of the same, 10mm front and 12mm rear. But you may need to shave the tabs on the rear due to some rubbing.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I found another thread with pictures confirming what Bluemagic has already stated regarding the 2 types of 10mm spacers:

http://www.scirocconet.co.uk/forum/prob ... t5006.html

Also interesting that DPM Performance are motioned in that thread, and clearly haven't got the memo!


----------

